# Move cube ???



## bikaz

Hello everyone have any one experience in the dealing with a move cube we being just looking around to see what the best way and cheapest way is to get some of our things to NZ we wont take any big items only a few boxes and bikes but nothing big .
Is there anybody out what can gave as advice for a cheaper option want we don't need a container is to big any advice would be great thanks kaz


----------



## shammy

You can just use part of a shared container, if you don't mind waiting for your stuff - they don't ship it until it's full, so you usually have to wait longer. Have you contacted any shipping companies? I think they all have this option.


----------



## escapedtonz

Be careful going for the cheapest option.
We found they all more or less cost the same, but some offered a decent saving although on looking closer those companies cut corners to pass on the saving to the consumer to get your business which increases the risk for you.
i.e. they may opt to place your goods in a shared container without your knowledge and there are stories of peoples shipments taking 5 months plus to arrive.
A good option is to contact the big companies and have the free home surveys done by them as they will give you all the sales patter and make you aware of the short cuts that are taken by their competitors. You can then make an informed decision whether you want to pay the extra or go with the company who may cut corners.

Regards,


----------

